

Ask HN: Do you use the GO continuous delivery tool? - sidcool

How has your experience been?  Is it robust?  Is it better than Jenkins, Travis CI or Hudson?  What are some of the other alternatives?
======
karlkfi
IME, it's immature. It's usable, but not awesome, and not as feature-full as
Jenkins.

It's one killer feature is pipelines, but the hierarchy is fixed depth and
hard to learn. Every other level is exclusively either parallel or sequential.
Just like Jenkins & Teamcity, it's best to run every step in a container, but
this is something you have to manage yourself.

Another major drawback is that the config is all one giant xml file. The GUI
makes it a little easier to use, if you can figure out how to navigte it, but
when things get hard you end up editing the global xml by hand with the
possibility of accidentally breaking the config for the entire cluster.

The only CI I've seen with native container isolation AND pipelines is
[http://concourse.ci/](http://concourse.ci/) But it's a one man show at this
point, even more immature than GoCD.

Travis is poor man's CI. It doesn't scale well, even if you pay for it. And
it's not customization enough to use for anything except unit tests and maybe
integration tests if they're small and fast.

Never used Hudson.

TeamCity seems about on par with Jenkins.

~~~
sidcool
Thanks!

